# ages



## goodthings (Jul 13, 2009)

Hello,
This may have been asked before, but has anyone noticed that there seem to be quite a large (pun) number of Fa's that are younger in age, like from 19 or mid 20's? I am 33 and think maybe my cohort is not as active. Am I wrong in what I have seen?


----------



## pdesil071189 (Jul 13, 2009)

lol Hate to prove you right im 20 yrs old lol yea i notice alot of younger ppl on here


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 13, 2009)

I personally always thought it was the other way around.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 13, 2009)

It seems to me that this question has come up before. As I recall, it turned out that most of the FA's were in their late teens/early 20's and the BBW's tended to be in their late 30's/early 40's. If so, here's to you, Mrs. Robinson!


----------



## Matt (Jul 13, 2009)

20 here. I'm sure I've seen quite a few older Fas on here though.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm so old, someone dug me up.


----------



## Tracii (Jul 13, 2009)

OMG I'm right on the edge!!!What happens next?


----------



## italianmike21 (Jul 13, 2009)

im 22 but imo age is just a number


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 13, 2009)

Tracii said:


> OMG I'm right on the edge!!!What happens next?



I hope this is not it; if so, a lot of us are in trouble.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0074812/


----------



## Emma (Jul 14, 2009)

I think it's due to internet culture really. I think younger people are more likely to spend a lot of time on the internet, they're more comfortable with it and they've most likely used computers from a young age. 

It's different when I go to a BBW club, most of the people seem a lot older than me.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 14, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I think it's due to internet culture really. I think younger people are more likely to spend a lot of time on the internet, they're more comfortable with it and they've most likely used computers from a young age.
> 
> It's different when I go to a BBW club, most of the people seem a lot older than me.




I agree with this. :bow:


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 14, 2009)

CurvyEm said:


> I think it's due to internet culture really. I think younger people are more likely to spend a lot of time on the internet, they're more comfortable with it and they've most likely used computers from a young age.
> 
> It's different when I go to a BBW club, most of the people seem a lot older than me.



This is a good point. Most of the people I tend to see at BBW events are 40+. 

I think that more of us young folks are comfortable with the internet, but when I first got on here in 2002 (the old Dimensions board), there didn't seem to be as many young folks as there are now.

By the way, I'm 33.


----------



## Chef (Jul 14, 2009)

Its just some of us haven't stopped moving yet.  41.


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 14, 2009)

I think the reason it may seem like there are more younger FAs who are active online is because many of the older ones have met their mates and settled down a bit and as a result do not post as much. However, the younger ones are still actively seeking potential partners and therefore are more visible on these forums. 

By the way, I'm 42. How I got to be this age I do not know, I guess it snuck up on me sometime after 28...


----------



## Observer (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I'm 67 and know of at least two guys here older than me.


----------



## S13Drifter (Jul 15, 2009)

yup. 20 here, 21 in oct!!!

but what i see is guys are more likely to come out as FA's earlier than bbw's who begin to like their body as it is. Or well thats how i see the age gap


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm the youngest male and youngest person on the bbw club crew here. The youngest person I met there was 24. Not that 24 is old, but I'll be 22 in a few weeks, and that's as close as I've gotten there.

That's all I can throw in.


----------



## Webmaster (Jul 18, 2009)

58 here. This FA thing is sort of a lifelong gig.


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 18, 2009)

38 here. Approaching 40 at a pretty damn rapid clip!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 18, 2009)

I am 41, but agree there seem to be alot of young FA's and BBW's about the place. The more the merrier I say! Besides it makes for better threads


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 20, 2009)

From what I've seen, a lot of the FA's are either young, middle-aged, or if they're in my age bracket (late 20's-mid 30's range) they're taken.


----------



## TimmyZ (Jul 21, 2009)

23, but I seem to be attracted to those between 24-32 lol


----------



## Noir (Jul 21, 2009)

23 here as well


----------



## bbwlover19 (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok I'm 19 I've been a fa since like 15 but I was like a lot of people I only kept it on the web but then at 18 I was an out of the closet fa now at 19 I'm a loud an pround fa in person an on web. I think its just like fa on the web have an sense of felling like they can do any thing an on web they can express there self an hard to do in person still so I think that's why so many younger fa we c on web an not out in person yet


----------



## MattB (Jul 31, 2009)

I'm a 35 year old male. *Everyone listens to me!!*


----------



## steve-aka (Jul 31, 2009)

MattB said:


> I'm a 35 year old male. *Everyone listens to me!!*



What'd you say? I wasn't listening...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 31, 2009)

22. also, words.


----------



## DharmaDave (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm 23, 24 this November and I definitely classify as a FA


----------



## piratechick (Aug 6, 2009)

18, BBW & FA. maybe it's just cause I'm new but I haven't found many young people here (aside from this thread)


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 7, 2009)

31, here.


----------



## CherryRVA (Aug 7, 2009)

Just turned 32 in July. :happy:


----------

